# Dunhill Altamiras Cigar Review - Humid night Altamira smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

It was a real hot and humid night where I live. However, I had a craving for a herf. Upon first going outside I realized that a heavy smoke would ...

Read the full review here: Dunhill Altamiras Cigar Review - Humid night Altamira smoke


----------

